# Iphone oder Alternative



## KennyKiller (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute
Ich brauch euren Rat. Ich wollte mir schon von Anfang an eigentlich ein Iphone holen, aber 800Euro sind mir da echt zu viel. Also hab ich mal auf ebay.com gekuckt , da gibt es ständig Angebote von fast neuen Iphones für ca. 400Euro(müsst ich dann noch enstperren aber das ist kein Problem) Allerdings hab ich schon viel schlechtes über das Iphone gehört. Welche Alternativen gibt es? Oder doch das Iphone?
Das Handy sollte "Iphone ähnlich" sein oder evtl. wie das N97 bzw. X1


----------



## Rotax (18. Oktober 2009)

Das viele schlechte kommt meist von denen die nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben... 

Außerdem solltest mal deine Signatur überdenken...


----------



## kenji_91 (18. Oktober 2009)

das iphone hat kein java und kein flash.
war auch das hauptkriterium, warum ich es nicht gekauft habe.
akku wechsel ist ...problematisch bzw nur mit apple.

wie wär's mit dem samsung hd ?
aber die handy neuheiten kommen im nächsten frühling mit oled etc und mehr funktionen...
wenn du's dringend brauchst nimm dann lieber das xpress music von nokia.


----------



## KennyKiller (18. Oktober 2009)

sry ich hab von handy eigentlich wenig Ahnung. Aber warum kommen die Neuheiten erst im Frühling? Ist das Samsung HD gut? Mich reizt an dem Iphone eigentlich die Apps, es gibt(wie in der Werbung^^) wirklich apps für alles, aber zb. die Kamera enttäuscht mich. Hat jmd schon Erfahrung im Iphonekauf im Ausland gemacht? Achja und warum braucht ein Handy Java und Flash?


----------



## Rotax (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich wüsste auch nicht warum ich Java oder Flash auf meinem iPhone brauchen sollte. Qualitativ gute apps und vorallem sehr sehr viele gibts im app store die ohne Java laufen. 

Eigl. müsste man sagen: Das Hauptkriterium an den anderen Handys ist dass die app store apps nicht drauf laufen 

Den Akku muss man im Normalfall auch nicht tauschen, warum auch. Wenn man die Ladezyklen beachtet hält der länger als man so ein Handy in Gebrauch hat.

Aber im Notfall kann man das ja auch selbst machen, aufmachen, Akku raus und anderen rein.

Die Kamera vom 3GS ist aufjedenfall gut und brauchbar, vom 3G halt mittelmäßig, aber für Schnappschüsse reichts.


----------



## KennyKiller (18. Oktober 2009)

danke schonmal  Denk mal ich hol mir wirklich ein Iphone, glaubt ihr die Preise werden noch bisschen vor weihnachten fallen und es sich lohnt noch ein bisschen zu warten?


----------



## K4R4cH0w (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde an deiner stelle mal den nächsten T-Punkt (o.Ä.) aufsuchen und mir einfach mal ein paar Geräte ansehen und ausprobieren...
Android oder Windowsmobile ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## harl.e.kin (18. Oktober 2009)

also ich würd mich zur Zeit zwischen iPhone und Palm Pre entscheiden. Ich habs iPhone genommen.


----------



## Hatuja (19. Oktober 2009)

Meine Freundin und 2 meiner Kumpels haben das iPhone. Ich wollt's danach nicht mehr haben. Ich finde, es liegt schlecht in der Hand, viel zu Flach und zu Breit. Meine Freundin wollt es halt haben, weils Chic ist eins zu haben und sie kein iPod mehr mit schleppen wollt. Aber sie halt deutlich kleinere Finger als ich und sie kann das Teil fast nur mit 2 Händen bedienen, weil sie mit dem Daumen kaum an den Linken Rand kommt. Und da sie auf dem Weg zur Arbeit Musik hört, muss sie es eigentlich jeden Abend an die Dose hängen. Aber klar, bei so einem auf Design getrimmten Teil ist kein Platz für einen Klotzigen, Ordentlichen Akku. 

Ich habe im Moment noch ein Nokia 5800 XM, ein Tolles Gerät, kann eigentlich alles, was ich brauche, Apps findet man zu tausenden im Internet für umsonst, den Ovi- Store habe ich noch nicht getestet.

Da mein Vertrag aber bald ausläuft, liebäugele ich mit einem HTC Magic, ein Kumpel hat mich mit dem Teil angefixt. Läuft mit Android System. Das Teil ist echt schnell, Apps starten, Email, und Internet, in den Menüs browsen sind schneller als beim iPhone. Und sowas wie ein AppStore gibts da auch, mit dem Unterschied, dass man die Bezahl- Sachen suchen muss (ich schätze 95% der Apps for free) und nicht wie bei Apple, wo man die Kostenlosen suchen muss.


----------



## Rotax (19. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn man nicht gerade WLAN und GPS dauerhaft laufen hat hält das iPhone trotz täglichem Musikhören viel länger als einen Tag. Ich höre jeden Tag insgesamt sicher auch eine dreiviertel Stunde Musik und ich lade es vielleicht alle 4 Tage mal.

Und ehrlich gesagt ist es ja auch nicht gedacht dass man mit dem Daumen bis ins linke obere Eck kommt sondern halt den Zeigefinger der linken Hand verwendet, aber das sollte man dann auch selbst merken^^

Bedingt durch die glatte Rückschale und dadurch dass es sehr dünn ist liegt es nicht ganz perfekt in der Hand, das stimmt. Aber hier kann man auch einfach ein Case rummachen, dann hätte man mehr Grip. Das ist halt der Kompromiss den man eingehen muss zwischen dünnem oder dicken Handy, ich mags lieber so dünn dass ich es in der Tasche kaum spüre. Und wenns mal runterfällt macht das auch nichts, ich hab meins im Suff schon paar mal runtergeworfen, einmal vorher paar Meter hoch in die Luft, ist allgemein ziemlich robust.


----------



## ole88 (19. Oktober 2009)

geniales Handy wenn Adobe Flash und Java irgendwann kommt und momentan das beste Handy vom Display her, Kamera geht so, Videos braucht man nicht, zum zocken is es sehr gut sowie in der Bedienung auch sehr simpel. ich will's nicht mehr missen, klare Empfehlung, und die signature hat was für sich lass se stehen


----------



## iUser (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab selbst das iPhone ( schreibe gerade damit ^^) und meine Freundin hat das Samsung Galaxy (läuft mit android). Und ich muss sagen, dass android an sic eine wirklich gute iPhone-alternative ist. Allerdings gefallen mir die Handys von der Qualität nicht so sehr wie das iPhone.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Biosman (19. Oktober 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest mal deine Signatur überdenken...



Warum?

Hast du dir schon mal angeschaut wie viel Heutzutage Indiziert wird in Deutschland? Das ist nicht mehr Feierlich! Natürlich ist mindestens 70% davon berechtigt aber einiges auch nicht.

Ich glaube nicht das er damit das Dritte Reich Glorifizieren will, die aussage ist in diesem Punkt eine ganz andere und hat mit dem Dritten Reich weniger zu tun.

Sorry 4 Offtopic


----------



## KennyKiller (19. Oktober 2009)

Biosman schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Hast du dir schon mal angeschaut wie viel Heutzutage Indiziert wird in Deutschland? Das ist nicht mehr Feierlich! Natürlich ist mindestens 70% davon berechtigt aber einiges auch nicht.
> 
> ...


Natürlich will ich das Dritte Reich *nicht* glorifizieren!

Back to topic. Danke für eure Hilfe. Denkt ihr dass die Preise jetzt noch fallen werden oder nicht?


----------



## Rotax (19. Oktober 2009)

Biosman, das ist Schwachsinn. 

Wir haben zum Glück ein relativ freizügiges Grundgesetz, wo es auch einen Artikel zur Meinungsfreiheit gibt. Diese steht jedem zu und jeder kann sie einklagen solange nicht gegen andere Artikel verstoßen wird (z.B. Holocaustleugnung, ein anderes Beispiel fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein). 

Wenn ein Buch indiziert, also verboten wird, dann verstößt es gegen das Grundgesetz.  Also wo ist das Problem? Die Wahrheit darf jeder sagen, in China z.B. nicht, was da auf dieser Ebene abgeht ist wirklich krass.

Damals hat das alles noch keinen gejuckt, wo sowas hinführt hat man ja gesehen. 

Schonmal was von Bücherverbrennung gehört? Scheinbar nicht, denn dann wüsstest du wie hirnlos dieser Vergleich ist, zumal zwei völlig verschiedene Hintergründe und Systeme dahinter stecken, da kann man nicht einfach die nackten Zahlen auf den Tisch knallen, das ist dumm. 

Und wenn im dritten Reich indiziert wurde dann nur die Wahrheit bzw. "schädliches" Gedankengut gegen das System. 

... hast du zufällig Belege für die Zahl, kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen.

Der Spruch verherrlicht das dritte Reich nunmal zwangsläufig. Lass doch einfach den ersten Teil weg oder vergleich es mit einer anderen Zeitepoche!?

Bei solchen dummen Sprüchen geht mir als Geschichts-Abiturient echt der Hut hoch.

Normal sollte jeder Mod sowas sofort löschen.


----------



## KennyKiller (19. Oktober 2009)

Was hast du denn für ein Problem?? Das ist eine ganz normale Aussage! Was ist jetzt mit meiner Frage, in diesem Thema geht es nicht um meine Sig sondern ums Iphone!


----------



## harl.e.kin (19. Oktober 2009)

Glaub nicht das die Preise fallen werden. Ausser das Monopol von T-Mobile fällt Ende des Jahres wirklich, dann werden wohl die Preise etwas nach unten gehen aber nicht viel. Wenn man die anderen Länder anschaut wos keine Monopole gibt, sieht man, dass es trotzdem sowas wie nen Einheitspreis gibt. Also ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sich am Preis nix ändert!


----------



## ole88 (20. Oktober 2009)

ja abwarten wegen tmobile. 
ach er hat übrigens absolut recht mit Büchern es werden Bücher verboten die die Wahrheit über die pharmaindustrie schreibn nur so als beispiel und deshalb hat er völlig recht.


----------



## Biosman (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Rotax auf deine Beleidigende ebene möchte ich mich gar nicht runter lassen. Wenn du Persönliche Probleme mit mir hast schreibe ne PN an mich und fertig. Das gehört hier nicht zum Thema

Auf deinen Post zu Antworten würde den Rahmen jetzt Sprengen und hier in diesem Thread ist das sowas von Offtopic und gehört 0 zum Thema.

-----
@ Topic:

Wenn du eine gute Alternative suchst denke ich ist das HTC Magic "aka Google Phone" eine gute Wahl. Mein Kollege hat es sich grade gekauft und ist sehr über dieses gerät überrascht! Grade bei Mobil Flat macht es sich bezahlt! Vom IPhone an sich kann ich nur abraten. Hier ist Preis und Leistung in einem anderem Universum. 50% Bezahlt man hier nur für den Marken Namen. Eine Zeit lang hatte ich das IPhone G2 (der Vorgänger) vom Style und Menü her ist das Apple 1a. Aber irgendwie mit nix Kompatibel auf dem nicht Apple Logo steht. Da haben andere Handys einfach vorteile. Alleine Flash und Java Applis sind meiner Meinung nach nicht zu Unterschätzen.


----------



## ole88 (20. Oktober 2009)

wozu brauchst's Java? sehr selten bräucht's ich und darauf kann ich verzichten. in momentanen Tests is das 3G immer noch eines der besten, sprich Verarbeitung stossfestigkeit Programme etc. und wer jailbreaked der kommt in den vollen Genuss, es ist einfach genial


----------



## TobiMontana (20. Oktober 2009)

gibt einfach keine direkte alternative. hab mir im vergleich viele angeschaut und so rund wie beim i phone läufts nirgends. Da ich mit meinem ipod touch sehr zufrieden bin werd ich, wenn mein vertrag ausläuft, das SE c902 und den ipod verticken und aufn iphone umsatteln!Trotzdessen, hab ich auch mit einigen HTC Modellen geliebäugelt! Auch sehr sehr gute smartphones!


----------



## KennyKiller (20. Oktober 2009)

Glaubt ihr es bringt was das Iphone in USA zu kaufen, in ebay Neu ab ca. 600$ allerdings könnte ich da Probleme mitm Zoll bekommen... Außer der Verkäufer wendet "tricks" an^^


----------



## Hatuja (20. Oktober 2009)

Was bei mir auch NoGo's beim iPhone sind:
Das Bluetooth. Das ist beim iPhone ausschließlich dazu gedacht, Headsets (anderen Geräte wüsste ich nicht) zu koppeln. Eine Dateiübertragung ist nicht möglich. Einzige Ausnahme sind Bilder von einem iPhone zum anderen.
Die Klingeltöne. Eine Verwendung von "normalen" Audiodateien (.mp3, .wav, usw.) ist nicht möglich. Nur im Appstore gekauft Klingeltöne mit einer Länge von k.A. 30 sec. oder so können genutzt werden. Schon über iTunes gekaufte Musik kann gegen eine Gebühr von ich meine 50 Cent nochmal in einer Klingelton Variante gekauft werden.

Im allgemeinen ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mehr als mies. Das Telefon ist Schweine teuer. Die T-Mobile Verträge sind eine Unverschämtheit der kloeinste geht so bei 40€ los, bei einem Preis von ich meine 69 Cent pro Min. und SMS. Und du musst nochmal richtig Geld in das iPhone stecken, um die ganzen Zusatz- Apps zu kaufen um annähernd die gleichen Funktionen zu bekommen, wie sie bei allen anderen Handys und Smarphones Standard sind


----------



## KennyKiller (20. Oktober 2009)

ja genau deswegen kauf ich es mir in den USA, ich bin doch nicht blöd und zahl 800Euro für das Ding wenn es in USA weniger als 500Euro kostet


----------



## TobiMontana (20. Oktober 2009)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Was bei mir auch NoGo's beim iPhone sind:
> Das Bluetooth. Das ist beim iPhone ausschließlich dazu gedacht, Headsets (anderen Geräte wüsste ich nicht) zu koppeln. Eine Dateiübertragung ist nicht möglich. Einzige Ausnahme sind Bilder von einem iPhone zum anderen.
> Die Klingeltöne. Eine Verwendung von "normalen" Audiodateien (.mp3, .wav, usw.) ist nicht möglich. Nur im Appstore gekauft Klingeltöne mit einer Länge von k.A. 30 sec. oder so können genutzt werden. Schon über iTunes gekaufte Musik kann gegen eine Gebühr von ich meine 50 Cent nochmal in einer Klingelton Variante gekauft werden.
> 
> Im allgemeinen ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mehr als mies. Das Telefon ist Schweine teuer. Die T-Mobile Verträge sind eine Unverschämtheit der kloeinste geht so bei 40€ los, bei einem Preis von ich meine 69 Cent pro Min. und SMS. Und du musst nochmal richtig Geld in das iPhone stecken, um die ganzen Zusatz- Apps zu kaufen um annähernd die gleichen Funktionen zu bekommen, wie sie bei allen anderen Handys und Smarphones Standard sind


 genauer informieren! dazu gibts für so ziemlich alles ne free app! und das mit den kligneltönen ist richtig so! musik muss gekauft werden!


----------



## Rotax (20. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den Klingeltönen stimmt nicht, ich hab schon selbst aus Musik Klingel und Wecktöne für mein 3G erstellt, lediglich mit iTunes. 



Biosman schrieb:


> @ Rotax auf deine Beleidigende ebene möchte ich mich gar nicht runter lassen. Wenn du Persönliche Probleme mit mir hast schreibe ne PN an mich und fertig. Das gehört hier nicht zum Thema
> 
> Auf deinen Post zu Antworten würde den Rahmen jetzt Sprengen und hier in diesem Thread ist das sowas von Offtopic und gehört 0 zum Thema."



Wo beleidige ich denn? 

Wenn ich sage dass du Schwachsinn laberst ist das keine Beleidigung.

Solche Antworten kommen immer wenn die Argumente ausgehen, ich habe lediglich geschrieben wie's aussieht...

kannst ja auch mit Antworten kontern ohne dich auf meine "beleidigende Ebene herunter zu lassen" ... aber siehe oben.


----------



## ole88 (21. Oktober 2009)

also klingeltöne sind sau einfach zu erstellen, und ich hab's iPhone kostenlos bekommen sowie mit den großen Vertrag also sind mir die kosten relativ egal da ich in alle Netze kostenlos und freiminuten sowie Internet kostenlos hab. also is es mir kostenmäsig Wurscht.
man muss nur die leut kennen dann zahlt man Au nix


----------



## tom5520 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man nicht so viel ausgeben möchte fürs iPhone, wär ein iPhone Clone (sieht fast gleich wie das iPhone aus) vllt. ganz gut! Gibt da verschiedene musst du mal bei www.ebay.de oder so gucken. Aber wie das wirklich so ist weiß ich nicht. Ich hab das Samsung S 5230 Star! Is auch Touchscreen und ich finds sehr gut. Hat allerdings nicht so viele Funktion, wie z. B. das iPhone.
MfG,
tom5520


----------



## GW-Player (22. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es den eigentlich irgendein Handy das so schnell und präzise auf Bewegungen bzw Berührungen reagiert, wie das iPhone. Ich hab im Moment ein M8800 Pixon und da hab ich immer kurze Wartezeiten bevor ich auf dem neuen "Screen" lande. Bei Bekannten die das iPhone haben, ist das ganz anders. Außerdem reagiert das iPhone viel präziser auf Scrollbewegungen als mein Pixon. 

Gibt es da irgendetwas vergleichbares?


----------



## ole88 (22. Oktober 2009)

ganz klares nein.


----------



## iBlack (22. Oktober 2009)

also ich selber nutze ein iPhone 3g 8 GB und ich muß sagen ich will es nicht mehr misen.

ich hatte schon viele Handy`s wie das Nokia N95-2, Nokia N96 und das N97 und ich muß sagen es kommt keins ans iPhone ran es gibt zwar welche nah ran kommen aber wie gesagt einmal ein iPhone immer ein iPhone!!


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ganz klares nein.



Ganz klares ja!

Das HTC HD2, das ja bald rauskommt, verfügt über einen 1 GHz Prozessor und Windows Mobile 6.5. Funktionsmäßig ist es nicht zu überbieten und bietet selbst das nutzloseste Gimmick (Lichtsensor, Kompass, Näherungssensor, G-Sensor eben wie das iPhone). Außerdem verfügt es über ein kapazitives Multitouchdisplay (wie iPhone) mit 4.3", obwohl es kaum größer als dieses Apfelding ist. Na ja, was sagen Worte, dann doch lieber Videos!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N63otP9Gu-4&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N63otP9Gu-4&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Aber Achtung: solche iPhone vs. ... Vergleiche landen oft mit einem Griff ins Klo! denn das iPhone ist teilweise für ganz andere Zielgruppen konzipiert worden. Beispiel: Es gibt KEIN Smartphone mit so vielen Spielen bei dieser Grafik (Vgl. Konsolen vs. PC). Also gut überlegen:

-Lifestyle, einfache und sehr gute Bedienung, nur Grundfunktionen, Bevormundung ala iTunes und Appstore egal --> iPhone

-schneller Allrounder mit gutem System, ebenfalls gute Bedienung, Bevormundung muss nicht sein, ist aber manchmal nötig (Google) --> Android

-Nahezu unendlicher Funktionsumfang, große Softwareauswahl bei zerstreuten Quellen, Kompromisse bei Geschwindigkeit und Usability, Eigenverantwortung = 99.9% --> Windows Mobile
  ^
/  \
 ||
 ||
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr ^^


----------



## ole88 (29. Oktober 2009)

pph scho wieder Son windoof mobile, ob es das glech gute Display wie das iPhone hat weißt du nicht denn in der Kategorie ist es ungeschlagen. sowie auch reaktionszeit.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> pph scho wieder Son windoof mobile, ob es das glech gute Display wie das iPhone hat weißt du nicht denn in der Kategorie ist es ungeschlagen. sowie auch reaktionszeit.


 
Erst auf Rechtschreibung achten, dann klugscheißen! 

Du hast WinMobile 6.5 noch nie benutzt, aber behauptest es sei schlecht. WinMobile und MacOS (iPhone hat auch nur eine abgespeckte Version von MacOS drauf) haben ganz unterschiedliche Zielgruppen. Wer wirklich nur Telefonieren, surfen, spielen und Musik hören will, greift zum iPhone. Wer wirklich mehr machen will und auch ein wenig Wert auf Office legt, der greift zu WinMobile, wobei man hier auf Muiltimedia nicht verzichten muss.
Das HD2 alias Leo ist schneller als das iPhone, von der Hardware her (1GHz Snapdragon CPU, ATI Grafikbeschleunigung, 448MB RAM), und HTC setzt so gut wie immer auf sehr gute Displays. Ich würde mir also keine Sorgen machen wegen dem Display.

Der ganze iPhone Hype geht mir langsam auf den Zeiger. Klar ist es an einigen wenigen Stellen sehr innovativ, aber muss man mit copy n paste Werbung machen? 
Sorry, da war das Konzept vom 1. HTC Diamond um einiges innovativer.

Das HTC HD2 ist neben dem Samsung Omnia Pro 7610 also auch eine Überlegung wert. Ich hätt gern ne Mischung aus HD2 und Touch Pro 2, bei welchem die Hardware ja nicht mehr ganz so aktuell ist.


----------



## ole88 (31. Oktober 2009)

was hat das mit ner Rechtschreibung zu tun? find auch kein Fehler?

ich nutz auch nur beim Handy mac ansonsten win7 und copy Paste ist wohl ein Grund gewessen für Apple warum auch immer, es gibt halt immer noch eine steigerung, so eben beim Display klar ist es nicht schlecht vom win handy aber laut verschiedensten Tests ist beim Display immer das iPhone vorne. 
office ist ein Grund aber wer nur ein Handy ohne Tasten will nimmt halt ein iPhone. 
jedes Handy hat verschiedene ansprechsgruppen


----------



## Tom3004 (31. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> was hat das mit ner Rechtschreibung zu tun? find auch kein Fehler?
> 
> ich nutz auch nur beim Handy mac ansonsten win7 und copy Paste ist wohl ein Grund gewessen für Apple warum auch immer, es gibt halt immer noch eine steigerung, so eben beim Display klar ist es nicht schlecht vom win handy aber laut verschiedensten Tests ist beim Display immer das iPhone vorne.
> office ist ein Grund aber wer nur ein Handy ohne Tasten will nimmt halt ein iPhone.
> jedes Handy hat verschiedene ansprechsgruppen


Die Groß-und Kleinschreibung ist schon ganz falsch bei dir  
Ich würde auch zum Apple IPhone greifen, weil es echt genial ist.
Die meiste negative Kretik kommt meist, von Leuten die das Handy noch nie in der Hand gehabt haben oder sich das Handy schlicht und einfach nicht leisten können 
MfG, Tom


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds trotzdem nicht sooo toll, auch wenn ich das Ding schon so oft in der Hand gehabt habe und Telekom Mitarbeiterrabatt bekomm 
Es hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber der Hype ist mehr als übertrieben langsam.


----------



## Mücke99 (4. November 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Die meiste negative Kretik kommt meist, von Leuten die das Handy noch nie in der Hand gehabt haben oder sich das Handy schlicht und einfach nicht leisten können



Sorry, ich bin Besitzer eines iPhones und finde es so langsam auch nicht mehr so toll. Es fängt schon damit an, das du von einer Software abhängig bist, um überhaupt was auf das Ding drauf zu bekommen(ohne Jailbreak und Diskaid/SSH).
Es ist zwar toll das nach und nach Apps für alles Mögliche raus kommen, aber gewisse Dinge kann man heute einfach von einem Handy erwarten.

z.B.:
-einfach mal einen Klingelton, ein Lied oder Video an den Nachbarn per Bluetooth verschicken / empfangen
-einen Kontakt einfach mal per SMS oder Bluetooth versenden und nicht per MMS / Email
-eigentlich ist Bluetooth beim iPhone fürn A*s*h

Das sind nur Kleinigkeiten die mich stören, ob das Leo es besser kann weiß ich nicht, aber wenn mein Vertrag ausläuft, werde ich es mir auf alle Fälle anschauen.


----------



## iUser (4. November 2009)

Ist man nicht auf bluetooth angewiesen(so wie ich), sind deine Argumente nicht sehr..wie soll ich sagen...lastig


----------



## hzdriver (4. November 2009)

also ich liebäugle auch mit so nem Iphone clone , sieht gut aus , funktioniert , kostet nur 75 , wenn das nicht lastig ist .

PS ich brauch es nur zum telefonieren , sieht aber wichtig aus


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

wenn msn deine Argumente so liest kommt mir schon vor das du sowas brauchst.
ich denk mal das bald Adobe Flash Player kommt Ende des Jahres


----------



## Rotax (4. November 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> also ich liebäugle auch mit so nem Iphone clone , sieht gut aus , funktioniert , kostet nur 75 , wenn das nicht lastig ist .
> 
> PS ich brauch es nur zum telefonieren , sieht aber wichtig aus



Bitte bloß das nicht, ich hab darüber schon mal etwas ausführlicher geschrieben.

Ab Post 58, dann gehts bis zur nächsten Seite weiter. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...nutzt-hier-handys-aus-china-und-welche-6.html

Kannst dir ja mal durchlesen.


----------

